
Coronavirus pandemic pushes U.S. economy to worst-ever contraction - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/us-gdp-q2-coronavirus-contraction-worst-ever-ed533bbf-1113-47fa-aee2-6e66fb553977.html
======
hnarn
Already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997362)

~~~
kencausey
Well, it's another article on the same subject. Did we need another? _shrug_

